# Which Hood?



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, so I kind of have this dilemma. I have a '04 M6 yellow jacket GTO, and I hit a deer. *cringes* Thankfully there is only cosmetic damage, hood, driver fender etc. But the hood will have to be replaced. Now, I have a list of mods and we all know that addiction, but I don't know if I should put the RKsport Hood on, or the OEM 04 hood. The reason I'm asking is because I like the "sleeper" affect the car has. I don't want people to see the car and think OMG that car looks fast, I want to show them....


So is putting an RKsport hood gonna take away some of that "sleeper" affect the car has? and Does anyone have pics of a yellow jacket '04 oem hood with black racing stripes? I think im going to have stripes painted on the hood and front bumber if I go oem hood.

And on the side, my first mod is pedders suspension, but my car is a DD. Is the Serious Street 1/2in drop rear, 1in drop front, a big difference? I don't want to compromise my ride quality to the point of it only being a race machine, but I need a car thats not gonna roll round the corners..

Any 04-06s in the 9s yet?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*This one!!!*

I like this one. Check it out.


http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT1234/GTEXT/GTO+Banshee+Ram+Air+Hood.html


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> I like this one. Check it out.
> 
> 
> GTO Banshee Ram Air Hood: PFYC


Yeah, I'm kinda partial to that one, too.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

There goes the sleeper effect + the stripes
Looks awesome though!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

go with the banshee


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

ok I guess thats my fault for getting side tracked. I really wanted opinions on the "sleeper" affect. Not which hood to get, but why to get that one. 

I've seen all the different hoods for the goat. just wondering how much I can get away with before I lose that subtle sleeper feel.


----------



## Crisisman (Jan 19, 2008)

I hate to break it to you, but you're driving a YELLOW car...you'll never be a sleeper. See my Avatar for details.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

:agree:cheers


Crisisman said:


> I hate to break it to you, but you're driving a YELLOW car...you'll never be a sleeper. See my Avatar for details.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

I guess I deserved that one. lol.

I really wanted the hood you have for my goat. But I can't seem to get my hands on the RA6 hood.

Guess ill just get the RKsport and call it a night.


----------



## Crisisman (Jan 19, 2008)

This is where I got mine. It's not a "true" RA6 hood, but it is in the Woodward GTO style.
GRAVANA Type-W Fiberglass GTO Woodward Hood - 51% Lighter than OEM! - Gravana Tuning - 2004 Pontiac GTO 5.7

They also make it in Carbon Fiber(which is probably better quality all around).


----------



## Crisisman (Jan 19, 2008)

BTW, I got my hood after hitting a deer as well. I feel your pain.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry about the deer but I like your hood. It gives the GTO nicer balance with the scoops set back.
Is it a functional air hood?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I have wanted this hood for years, but always used my cash for go-fast parts.

Product Detail


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

I wish gravana still sold that hood. I would so buy one. And as far as the deer thing, I'm just happy it didn't wreck anything but the fender, headlight, and hood (I was only going like 25). 

To whoever asked yes the woodward hood is "ram air" but its more like a cold air intake than true ram air. 

I found an OEM 04 hood on craiglist last night so maybe I'll just keep the car looking "Stock". Provided I hear back from the guy. I say that cause I just decided on a "383 stroker kit" from Lunati for my goat.. Not sure how subtle thats gonna be, but I can't wait till I get that put in..

Just curious cause im still new to this cam thing.. What would be a good mild cam for a 383 stroker?


----------



## O4PLAYA (Nov 7, 2006)

You've got a new PM


----------

